# Just got a fishy at the funfair!



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hello everyone.
My son and I have just won a fish at the funfair!
While we know this is a far from ideal way to aquire a fish, we would like some advice on what to do right now.
We bought a bowl and pot of food at the fair. The food is called 'SUPA', and is supplied by Supa Aquatic Supplies.
We have filled the bowl with water, using a Reverse Osmosis Filter, and having rinsed off the outside of the plastic bag, we have placed the bag into the bowl.
How long should we wait until letting the fish into the bowl? And should we use all of the water in the bag? We know the water has come from the standpipe at the fair ground.
The fish were in two large buckets at the stall. Our fish was already bagged up and hanging on display.
We know we need to get the fish into a larger tank, with a filter system, and this we will look into over the weekend. We do have a 4' x 1' x 18" high tank available, BUT, this was previously used by a snake, and has never had water in it before. So, I'm not sure if a) it will hold water successsfully, and b) how would I cleanse it.
So, any ideas folks?
Thank you in advance.*


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Fishy-Wishy is now in the fish bowl. *


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

wow do they still give fish out as prizes?


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

The tank you have spare. 

Fill it with water and leave it for a week or so if you can. Then see if any water has leaked out !!

All it will need is a really good clean out and set up for 2 weeks with filter running to help bactaria form. Then introduce your fish to the tank !

I clean my tanks out with a hot water and salt mix.Roughly an inch deep of water, with a good amount of salt !
Then give it a good scrub. Then rinse it out with clean cold water !

I've been cleaning all my tanks out like that for years without any problems.

Enjoy your fish


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> wow do they still give fish out as prizes?


*Hi gillieworm. 
Yes, fish are still allowed as prizes in this town. Adults and children alike, are very thrilled to win a fish. 
It's a good profit for the stall holder too. £2.50 to get 3 darts into 3 different large sized playing cards, positioned on the floor. This is quite easy really - you'd need to be a bit worse the wear through drink to miss (as one lady was tonight!). It's almost 'everyone's a winner'.
Then the bowl is £5, plus £2 for a small pot of food. As we gawped at each other over the price, the stall holder called out, "£6 for both, love", so of course, the customer thinks - how nice to give us a discount - and so the deal is sealed. 
Good marketing - I'm sure we could have paid less at a pet shop.*


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hi Broxi_jim. 
Thank you for that advice!
This looks like being 'fun'!
I shall need to get an aquarium hood for it too.*


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow I didn't know they still gave fish out!  I can't bear to think of all those poor goldfish being stuck in a bowl (most people will just keep them in tehre not knowing any better  )

I won a fish at the fair once... took him home and he had white spot so he lived in a casserole dish for a few weeks before joining the big tank! lol
He lived for about 12 years and was quite big!!


I agree with cleaning the tank with warm water and salt.
If you do find it has a leak, you can buy tank silicon from Pets at Home for a few quid and just re-seal the tank- it will be cheaper than getting a new tank, unless you can get one off your local freecycle group.

While your fish is in the bowl, I would be doing a 25% water change every few days or so, because goldfish are one of the messiest and if you let them live in dirty water it reduces the lifespan (so my sister found  )

Hope fishy is ok  I would leave the bowl somewhere quite for a few days as I found fairground fish to be quite stressed out.

x


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Thank you, PoisonGirl and Fishyfins, for your excellent advice!*


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hello again. 
After a spot of 'Googling', it would appear that Fishy-Wishy is an Orfe!
I have spoken to my sister and her husband, and they are happy to take F-W and put him/her in their pond, where they have Orfe, goldfish and one elderly Koi.
Although we are disappointed to see F-W go, we know s/he will have a good life in a large established pond.
We are going to write to our Council and the local paper about what has happened.
Thank you to everyone who posted in this thread.*


----------

